# 430 Invoices ....WOW



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Just did my invoicing again. I'm up to 430 for this year.

payuppayup


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm just trying to think if I've billed out that many in the last 18 years.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Clapper&Company;468348 said:


> Just did my invoicing again. I'm up to 430 for this year.
> 
> payuppayup


thanks for letting me know .when i get out that way the beer you said you would by is now a keg. 
haha.
good to hear business is well. congrats.:bluebounc


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

expensive expenses thats around 5 hung for printing, paper, postage and labor...:crying: on the otherhand, its probably not even 1% of what you billed outpayup


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Whats your average invoice worth.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I Just printed out 47 Invoices for this month, 

Most are around $200 - $500 A few are 800-1000

Got 1 thats 1,500

Not counting the ones I email and that got drooped off aready


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

bribrius;468355 said:


> thanks for letting me know .when i get out that way the beer you said you would by is now a keg.
> haha.
> good to hear business is well. congrats.:bluebounc


Sounds Good


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

JD Dave;468354 said:


> I'm just trying to think if I've billed out that many in the last 18 years.


That's because you prefer payup


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea But JD Dave, you farm in the summer


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

First of Congrats!!

Second, How in the world do you keep track of all that paper work? Drivers doing what they are suppose to. Paying the drivers, filling the gas tanks, maintenance, etc.

I just invoiced 5 new customers I got since the first snow fall. It took me a half hour to do that. That is why I only do seasonal contracts for residential. Pay me once, and I will take care of you.


----------



## Illini (Dec 25, 2007)

sounds like ur bringin in the dough, ron!
payup


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

not to be a pain... but i know a guy that does invoicing for every event that happens. so for example he makes up an invoice for every lawn that he mows every time. So 40 customers x 4 mows a month equals 120 a month. I think he then just send a statement at the end of the month. So 430 sounds like a lot, but to this kid i bet he did 1000 a year. but if you don't do it that way... great job!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Now invoiceing after every Cut that sounds like alot of work


----------



## turbo5560 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya thats what i thought. once a month is plenty for me


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea, on larger accounts maybe twice a month

We do invoice Clean ups / mulch Ect after service

and snow weekly


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Jeez Ron, can I get a loan???? LMAO j/k:waving: I think so far this year I billed ~120 invoices. Congrats and thanks for reminding me I gotta do mine


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom a lone, hell your tabs big enought


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Clapper&Company;468433 said:


> Yea But JD Dave, you farm in the summer


Sorry, I don't know why but I thought you were talking just snow. My bad! LOL


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

What you talkin about Willis?????? My tab, just charge it to the clock and let the hands kick it off


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

JD Dave;469376 said:


> Sorry, I don't know why but I thought you were talking just snow. My bad! LOL


LOL I wish, but no its from all year.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom, 

Just pulling your leg, i'm sure it will all work out, and were be even in the long run.
- You know if you need something just ask, its only a check away


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Yea, it will be even in the long run, LOL. I owe you, get squared, then you owe me, a never ending cycle. Checks, Im not sure if my bank can take monopoly money or rubber checks. Just messin with ya, congrats again on 430 invoices. That is alot of friggin paper and ink


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea it is, Not sure how I got that many, dosent seem like I work that hard.

BTW i got a bill here for you


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, then send my bill then. E-mail works.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL....
J/k 

Better watch it, I forgot your not having a good night..... Sorry


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

That is ok, but if I have a bill e-mail it to me so we can get squared away on that.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm not worried about it. I'm sure I need something or you need something. 

Lets do lunch tommrow I'll buy 
- we can got equipment shoping


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Clapper&Company;469433 said:


> I'm not worried about it. I'm sure I need something or you need something.
> 
> Lets do lunch tommrow I'll buy
> - we can got equipment shoping


Do you guys want some time alone. LOL You sound like an old married couple. Really I'm just jelous.:crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL

Dave, Do u want in on this LOL 

Do u need a passport to come see you yet?


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

is there some kind of software for your comp that makes all of that easy? like to keep up with customers and bills and invlice and what not? if so please let me know. thanks


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Yea We use Quick Book Pro


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Ive done well over 500 invoices already this snow season, not including yesterdays or todays storm. I like to think I am keeping the Post Office and Staples in business....


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

?? Are you guys flooding your customers with bills?

Do you send out payment requests every time it snows or plow there properties?

I send out my invoices, billing once a month just like all the other service providers..
water, electricity, Internet access, garbage, etc etc...


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We do a mix of thing LOL

.....Also sent u a pm


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

we sent out 300 Invoice's this year. We use quick books pro congrats on the 430 invoices


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

You know the feeling then to LOL


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I do and it's a great feeling hopefully the new year will bring many many more


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

In deed

Do u have the windows envlopes ?? Or you u write there name on the out side of one?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Windows Envelopes just fold and put it in. How about you?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

We wite every thing it sucks

What Envolpe do you use to make sure they line up right?


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

it's just stander envelopes I will look next time i go to the office to see what they are for you


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Ok thanks lol

I dont know if there's diffen type with diffent windows


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I know that there are different sizes so i will check


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well thank you thank you LOL


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Clapper&Company;474251 said:


> We wite every thing it sucks
> 
> What Envolpe do you use to make sure they line up right?


Staples.com Item # 266759 Lines up with QuickBooks invoices.......What do you mean you handwrite all addresses?????? Thats crazy......Go to Staples today....


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks, 

I need printer paper, and stuff, will do that thisafter noon Thanks


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Gicon;473643 said:


> Ive done well over 500 invoices already this snow season, not including yesterdays or todays storm. I like to think I am keeping the Post Office and Staples in business....


Make that 600....We had two plowable snow storms in the past two days...


----------

